# Tripe and chicken questions



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

We switched Zargos to raw -- what a difference on all counts, including stopping (or nearly so) surfing the counters -- I think he was always hungry but would not eat dry any more!

How often would you give tripe -- can it be with every meal or at least every day? He loves it!

He would not eat pork at all nor turkey (except for ground turkey).. Anybody's else dogs would not eat the above? 

Loves everything beef and lamb... We feed him lamb breast with ribs -- this is great!

My concern is for him to get enough bones -- would try chicken (necks and feet) today - was holding back for fear of alergies.

Any opinions on chicken and potential alergies?

Tanya


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I wish I had more info for you but, based on what I've read from other people I think you could feed a small amount of tripe daily (I'm not 100% sure about ever meal, not that it's not possible I just don't know) and I also think that chicken can cause allergies. If you want to try to feed chicken make sure you do not introduce any new foods while you're feeding him the chicken and watch out for any itchiness or anything. I really wish I had more advice for you caview, but I KNOW that there are a ton of people here that will be able to better help you.

I hope you get the answer you need. Good luck with everything.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My dogs get tripe daily. Chama gets canned tripe and also a tiny bit of raw tripe and Rafi has raw tripe in his homemade food. 

Has you dog had problems with chicken before? Sometimes dogs don't have the same allergies to raw meats as they do to cooked meats but sometimes they do. If you have seen chicken allergies then I would avoid it but otherwise I would try it and see how it goes.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I have fed tripe as a whole meal when nothing else was defrosted. I try to stretch it out since it's expensive around here.

I would go for the chicken and see how he reacts.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Ruth,

3 weeks after Xargos got home (at 11 weeks) he started itching. Then it got worse and at that time, we stopped all the treats and started giving him lots of cooked chickent for treats. And it it didn't get better and got (maybe) a bit worse, we went to the dermatologist and put him on the limited incredient diet and some medication. It helped to a degree but then I think he was always hungry and it was getting to him so he nearly stopped eating his dry and was responding to it with scratching.

He is now doing so very well -- there is some very limited and brief in duraction scratching.

I don't know he had alergies to chicken -- it was more that we introduced it (not raw, but cooked breast) when things were piling on for him.. 

Thank you for your input -- I think it will make sense to try just a bit and watch him (with pork he reached with scratching after the first meal and would not touching it moving forward).

Where do you buy raw untreated? Can buy treated tripe in ethnic stores and untreated an hour's drive but not sure it's worth making the drive...

Tanya


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My dog/cat supply store carries all of this stuff. I'm very lucky! They have been getting the Bravo raw tripe in for me. It comes in a 2 pound container. They also get 10 lb. meat grinds of Bravo for me and that comes in a bunch of different proteins. Do you have a small store who might be able to order some of this for you? 

Here is the Bravo website: http://www.bravorawdiet.com/

I agree that if you try a small amount and the itching returns then you know it's a problem!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: caviewCan buy treated tripe in ethnic stores and untreated an hour's drive but not sure it's worth making the drive...
> 
> Tanya


Don't waste your money on the 'treated' tripe. If it's sold in a grocery store then it's been cleaned and vleached and all the stuff that is good for DOGS is gone.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

You aren't too far from if you are down in the South Bay for some reason...

http://www.greentripe.com

We get it shipped from here.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

MSpiker03, I am so thankful to you for posting the link to http://www.greentripe.com previously in one of your postings!

This is how I found them -- I just love what they have to offer, including some of their unlisted products! Unfortunately, they are not just an hour away (which would not have been a problem), but they are closed on Saturdays (which is such a shame for us as I don't think taking a day off to pick it up will be worth it -- even though I work from home, it still will be taking a day off : )

Tanya


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Ruth, thank you so much for the Bravo reference! 

We have lots of independent pet stores here, so we'll ask!

Tanya


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

They might want to carry that green tripe too! I thought that looked great but then my store got the other stuff for me so I just bought that. My dogs are both doing well on it!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

You can have greentripe.com ship it to you. I am sure it won't be that much. I just order a box at a time and have it shipped to San Diego. I've been tempted to stop by when I visit my parents (in the Bay Area) because I usually go 101...but I am so sick of driving by the time I get up there that I just want to get home!!!

I love their stuff...well worth spending a little extra to ship - I mean, shipping vs a tank of gas....


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I feed tripe as a meal twice a week. I use chicken backs, frames and wings, no feet. I also feed duck necks, pork ribs, lamb ribs. Not too much beef bone as it's hard. Turkey necks and backs. Neither of my dogs turns anything down!

_______________________________________________ 
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - at the Bridge


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: mspiker03You can have greentripe.com ship it to you. I am sure it won't be that much. I just order a box at a time and have it shipped to San Diego. I've been tempted to stop by when I visit my parents (in the Bay Area) because I usually go 101...but I am so sick of driving by the time I get up there that I just want to get home!!!
> 
> I love their stuff...well worth spending a little extra to ship - I mean, shipping vs a tank of gas....


Hehehe ... I was just thinking ... Hmmm, Melissa is heading up north in a coupla weeks. I wonder if she would stop by and buy some cow doo. 

Janka misses that stuff. It's like CRACK for her. I bought a coupla tins of Tripett. I much rather deal with them frozen.


----------

